# I miss you already!



## Lilleulv

I am in love with a Romanian boy!! <3

I discovered this forum, and have learned a lot from you already 

I wonder if you can help me translate the following sentences:

"what shall we do tonight?"
"i am looking forward to be with you"
"miss you already"
"your girl"


----------



## farscape

A/ (there are many ways to say that) Ce planuri avem pentru deseară? [Ce vrei să facem deseară, Ce propui pentru deseară, etc.]
B/ De abia aștept să fim împreună
C/ Deja îți simt lipsa
D/ (depends a lot on the context) fata ta


Later,


----------



## allthewayanime

"your girl"- I would rather  translate it as : iubita ta


----------



## farscape

allthewayanime said:


> "your girl"- I would rather  translate it as : iubita ta


 which means "your lover"  However, depending on the context it might work.

Later,


----------



## Lilleulv

Thank you!  i am charming his ass off with romanian phrases


----------

